# Gossip wheel link



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

http://antique-spinning-wheels.blogspot.com/2008/09/she-did-it.html

This a link to someone using a gossip wheel spinning flax and a brief bit about the use of gossip wheels.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting the link, Liese. Wow--I get stressed just thinking about keeping both hands working, and I'm fairly ambidextrous  Obviously those wheels were not a huge success in the marketplace.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is so cool! I wish they could have gotten a video of it in action


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Apparently this wheel is for sale


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I


must



resist


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm probably going to sell mine, too.  I'm trying to work down all my 'stuff'.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've already sold one of my wheels this year.


----------

